# Help......My Pee is stuck



## Zippy (May 12, 2012)

SG started at 1.074 first yeast starter did not nothing. Added another yeast starter about a week later and started to ferment slowly. Took about two weeks to get to 1.050, added third bottle of lemon juice, energizer and nutrient. Continued to ferment until it reached 1.013 and has stopped. I have stirred every day, temp has been 78. Used EC1118. It has been at 1.013 for three weeks. I use a refractometer and have verified the results with a hydrometer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 12, 2012)

You didn't mention if it's in a bucket or Carboy. Keep it in a bucket and splash rack it.


----------



## Zippy (May 13, 2012)

It's in a carboy, racked it about two weeks ago.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 13, 2012)

That's your problem. You have choked your yeast to death with no oxygen. Splash rack into a bucket. If no activity after several hours add yeast. EC-1118 is pretty hardy and some may survived. 

Ferment dry or rack to a Carboy when it gets below 1.000
Best to rack after its dry. Clear for 4-6 weeks and rack again. 

With skeeter pees I'll add majority of lemon at end of fermentation as the acid hinders it.


----------



## Zippy (May 13, 2012)

It was not racked until it became stuck for over a week. Should I still rack back into bucket? Mix up another starter?


----------



## tonyt (May 13, 2012)

Zippy said:


> Any thoughts?



Checked your Prostate?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 13, 2012)

Zippy said:


> It was not racked until it became stuck for over a week. Should I still rack back into bucket? Mix up another starter?



Splash rack into bucket. Whip air into it. Make sure you get all the sediment in Carboy in the bucket. 

Take a hydrometer reading. Check again hours later. See if there is any fermentation. Stir gently and watch to see signs of CO2 rising indicating fermentation. 

If nothing by next day add more yeast. Do it as a starter. Keep it warm. Even off of concrete floor. It should take off. Stir often and don't be afraid to get air into it. It's not a true wine so you won't hurt it. 

It will be okay.


----------

